# （[dev-thread][cm9d2][ICS] Droid 2 CM9 with GB kernel）BUG PHOUNE NO SOUND



## yun3195 (Oct 3, 2011)

1：（[dev-thread][cm9d2][ICS] Droid 2 CM9 with GB kernel）BUG PHOUNE NO SOUND
2：DSP STPOP
3：GOOLE PINYIN STOP


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Why put this in it's own thread and not just post in the thread for the ROM?
All of these problems are already known, you should have posted this in the ROM's thread, preferably with Logcats attached.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## yun3195 (Oct 3, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


Do not understand。There are specific steps you？


----------

